# Reguladores de tension trifasicos



## mrshomero (Ene 25, 2008)

Hola a todos mi nombre es Oscar (Usuario Nuevo), Junto con saludarlos quisiera solicitar información sobre los reguladores de tension trifasicos, de 50A, 15KVA. Mi profesion es Ingeniero Electronico, Tengo Bastante Material para facilitar.

Atento a consultas


----------



## tecnicdeso (Ene 26, 2008)

Tu post deja muchas incognitas. Para empezar, en corriente contínua lo de trifásico no tiene mucho sentido, y regular tal cantidad de energía no me encaja mucho, puesto que para regular o modificar, transformar la energia alterna en esos valores se suelen utilizar, como seguro que sabras, los transformadores.

Te agradeceria mucho ampliaras los datos y el fin de los dispositivos que comentas, en que se utilizan y donde podemos encontrar información si es que la hubiere.

Un saludo y bienvenido.


----------



## mrshomero (Ene 27, 2008)

Aver Para empezar existe un transformador el cual alimenta un TDG que posee un circuito especialmente dedicado a computacion y equipos de Ploteo (Sala de Geologia) a ese circuito se conecta un regulador de tension para asegurar la continuidad de la energia (se an quemadado bastantes equipos por esa causa), hay que dejar claro que la alimentacion de estos equipos es trifasica (el consumo detallado no lo tengo aun), por lo tanto lo que se persigue con este equipo es asegurar un determinada alimentacion a los equipos. a mi me intersea detalles importantes tanto en la configuracion como montaje de estos equipos. Atte Oscar


Pd: se agradece muxo la disposicion para responder la consulta


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 27, 2008)

Me parece que lo que necesitas es un UPS serie, que este permanentemente alimentado el sistema, esto te garantiza estabilidad de tensión.

Otra posibilidad serían 3 Estabilizadores monofásicos,
¿ Y por que monofásicos ?
Porque compensan individualmente las diferencias de tensión, uno trifásico compensa todo, incluso puede sobre-corregir alguna de las fases.

Me adhiero, Bienvenido al foro !


----------



## santiago (Ene 31, 2008)

fuente correctora de potencia que estabiliza el coceno fi este es el porcentaje de caida al encender algo de consumo importante en ena linea :"bajon de luz al encender por ej lavarropas"


----------



## Jorge Guzman (Feb 11, 2008)

Hola amigo Oscar:

Estoy seguro que con el mejor deseo de ayuda, leí unos envíos que salen del contexto de tu pregunta.

Tu pregunta es muy clara y la respuesta es la siguiente:

Existen varias tecnologías para estabilizar o ¨regular¨(que no es lo mismo) la tensión inestable de la red comercial, ya sea en 220 VAC o 110 según la zona.

1.- Servomotor, que sigue las variaciones de la línea y las corrige mediante un Variac o autotransformador variable con la ayuda de una tarjeta o módulo electrónico, funciona bien y su desventaja es la respuesta demasiado lenta frente a una variación rápida de línea.
En el caso de tres fases, son tres unidades en tandem (un eje común para los tres frafos.

2- Un transformador trifásico con taps o derivaciones que se conmutan mediante relés comandados por un módulo electrónico, que determina un lógica combinacional de acuerdo al voltaje de línea sensado por un pequeño transformador. Su gran defecto es que como no se detecta el paso por cero, puede conmutar cuando la onda senoidal de línea está en su pico, produciendo transitorios por el dv/dt lo que lo hace inutilizable para equipos electrónicos.

3- Transformador de núcleo saturado, que consiste en un transformador de construcción y diseño especiales que junto a un capacitor, entrega un voltaje muy estable con buena precisión, sus problemas son: calentamiento sin carga, distorsión leve en la forma de onda y baja eficiencia.

4 - Estabilizador 100% de Estado sólido, que es parecido al de relés, pero las conmutaciones se realizan mediante Triacs o tiristores en antiparalelo, con sensado del cruce por cero de la onda senoidal, por lo que está libre de la generación de picos o transitorios, es muy rápido y confiable. Puede ser fabricado con un solo transformador trifásico o con tres monos. Normalmente se fabrican en disposición Delta/estrella para emular el neutro como en los EEUU.

Atentamente,
Jorge.


----------



## mrshomero (Feb 14, 2008)

Estimado Jorge muy amable en responder mi consulta, me sirve de bastante ayuda. se agradece =)


----------



## wgualla (Abr 10, 2008)

Oscar y Jorge, veo que los dos tienen bien claro lo que dicen y lo que necesitan. Yo estoy en una situación parecida a la de Oscar y apelando a su buena voluntad quisiera pedirles algun dato adicional. 
Trabajo en una fábrica con más de 500 motores trifásicos de baja potencia (1/2 hp), menos de diez de 5hp y unas 30 máquinas electrónicas con motores de todos los tipos (de paso, de continua y trifásicos). Tengo que regular la alimentación de toda la fábrica por zonas (estoy cansado de cambiar plaquetas). Entonces mi pregunta es:
Cómo busco marcas y modelos de estos reguladores que habla Jorge? cómo se llaman? quién los fabrica? En un principio había yo pensado en los transformadores de núcleo saturado pero veo que hay soluciones un poco más serias. Si pueden ser más específicos se los voy a agradecer mucho. Tal vez Oscar pueda aportar cuál fue la solución que encontró ya que su post es de hace algunos meses.
Gracias. Guillermo.


----------



## ardaluz (Dic 19, 2010)

tenemos un autotransformador que normalmente se utiliza para hacer trabajos con alumnos con bajas tensiones mi problema es el siguiente 

lo alimento con 380v a 400v tension nominal trifasica conectado en estrella:

-regulando el autotransformador a si maxima capacidad es decir 380v salida
midiendo fases me da que uno de los bobinados solo entrega 220v aprox mientras que las otras si me entregan 380v ó la alimentacion de entrada

-he medido las resistencias de las bobinas pensando que se habian cortocircuitado pero las 3 me marcan lo mismo.

-he estado investigando que es posible que la bobina que entrega menos voltaje es porque el nucleo esta saturado con corriente continua?? (creo que le hicieron mal un procedimiento de megado)

- que tendria que hacer para que trabaje correctamente el autotransformador


----------



## jorgemora (Dic 5, 2011)

Hola Jorge, por lo visto eres muy entendido en este tema de fuentes trifasicas, tengo una duda, necesito calcular y fabricar una fuente de 270 vdc 20kva, para lo que necesito saber,1-? de cuanto tienen que ser los secundarios estrella y triangulo de un transformador trifasico ?, (exafasico en este caso), alimentados con 220vac entre fases, ¿como se compensan los secundarios estrella y triangulo, para que no halla diferencia entre ellos y no se produscan tenperatudas en el transformador, muchas gracias, espero que me puedas ayudar.

atentamente,
Toro.


----------

